
Oracle Separation of BQP and PH - eboyjr
https://eccc.weizmann.ac.il/report/2018/107/
======
eboyjr
A more readable editorial can be found here:
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/finally-a-problem-that-
only-q...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/finally-a-problem-that-only-quantum-
computers-will-ever-be-able-to-solve-20180621/)

> Computer scientists Ran Raz and Avishay Tal provide strong evidence that
> quantum computers possess a computing capacity beyond anything classical
> computers could ever achieve. . . . They prove, with a certain caveat, that
> quantum computers could handle [a specific kind of computational problem]
> efficiently while traditional computers would bog down forever trying to
> solve it.

